# Kohler 1B1x



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

It’s been about 3 years since I’ve had to rebuild one of these. Anyone else rebuild or just replace the toilet?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

REPLACE ! 
Much better if you are billing a service call


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lolz, I hadn't ever seen one of these, then about two months ago I ran into 3 in one week!

The parts kit ain't that bad price wise. On two of the three I only changed the fill valve as the flush valve seat was fine. The tough part is the tube on the new replacement fill valve doesn't come off at the same angle as the old one. It's not off by much and you can make it work.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

On a side note I vote replace but solely for the fact that one piece toilets flush terribly. And on some of them the bowl water and tank water will end up at the same level during flushing making it possible for nasty water to make it's way into the tank! Combine that with a power outage and someone using the faucet on the floor below and you sir have $hitwater being siphoned into your drinking water!!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are nice older toilets...3.5 gallons per flush, I think. I'd re-build. 

Remember, anyone can replace something if he can't repair it. A plumber should be able to repair that W/C.

You might want to also replace the old brass flush valve while you're at it, since the gasket under that is probably shot.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Lolz, I hadn't ever seen one of these, then about two months ago I ran into 3 in one week!
> 
> The parts kit ain't that bad price wise. On two of the three I only changed the fill valve as the flush valve seat was fine. The tough part is the tube on the new replacement fill valve doesn't come off at the same angle as the old one. It's not off by much and you can make it work.


Toughest part was getting the new fill tub into the porcelain. I lubed it but still couldn’t get it in. I ended up using a razor knife to taper the outside to finally get it in.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Those are nice older toilets...3.5 gallons per flush, I think. I'd re-build.
> 
> Remember, anyone can replace something if he can't repair it. A plumber should be able to repair that W/C.
> 
> You might want to also replace the old brass flush valve while you're at it, since the gasket under that is probably shot.


I rebuilt two that day. It’s not hard, just tedious. Installing new flush valve and trying to hold the ears from spinning and balance a screwdriver is the toughest part. I had to do it twice on the first toilet because the overflow on the flush valve was blocking the float ball on the first try. Second toilet went a lot smoother.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> I rebuilt two that day. It’s not hard, just tedious. Installing new flush valve and trying to hold the ears from spinning and balance a screwdriver is the toughest part. I had to do it twice on the first toilet because the overflow on the flush valve was blocking the float ball on the first try. Second toilet went a lot smoother.


 










I used to use a socket on an extension w/ my ratchet. And snug the nut down. And to remove the old brass one if it was badly corroded {which they usually were} you cut one of those wings. Then that whole flush valve comes right out.

Some of the other Kohlers had really expensive re-build kits. I told people that their toilet was the Cadillac of toilets when it was installed, real fancy and upscale so that's why the parts are not cheap. Almost like they have an antique or museum piece that is worth re-building.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: Houston, Texas
Posts: 1,295

View MACPLUMB777's Photo Album My Photos
Default
Hey rhonda for a guy from the uk home of the english language,

how come you cannot read english ?

Professional plumbers only, not collage professors !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If it's a site only for profeesional plumbers why is it public? Also auto approval of all new accounts?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> If it's a site only for profeesional plumbers why is it public? Also auto approval of all new accounts?


I've been clicking the spam button a lot this week. many new members with spam links in threads. This Ronda is now a troll, he's been reported....

If they want to avoid spammers, and not up to the forum criterias they should be approved individually. Then they should be able to answer a question. For example an easy question as "what is the most popular formula in plumbing" or which way do you put a sanitary tee, a wye or minimum size roof top drain.

Better yet give them a rolling offset equation.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I’m doing three rebuilds on Monday


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I’m doing three rebuilds on Monday


Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## geofd (Feb 17, 2018)

*Kohler*

take the numbers off the back of the toilet get the parts
if it flushed fine until now your customer would appreciate 
that you went that way rather than the cost of a new toilet
plus who know what you will find when you pull it could 
be sticker shock


----------

